# Automate WiFi disconection when Ethernet cable is plugged



## Dan1973 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello all!

I finally installed FreeBSD on my laptops too, and I'm configuring it slowly to be exactly how I want. I would like to automate the following tasks:

When WiFi is connected and I plug in an Ethernet cable, the WiFi should go down.
When I disconnect the Ethernet cable the WiFi should come up according to the priorities configured.
Please point me in the right direction.


----------



## fonz (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Automate WiFi disconection when Ethernet cable is plugge*



			
				Dan1973 said:
			
		

> Please point me in the right direction.


That would be the Handbook section on Link Aggregation and Failover.


----------



## Dan1973 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Automate WiFi disconection when Ethernet cable is plugge*

Most excellent. Thank you.


----------

